# Boat & Shop Helpers Needed



## oldflathead (Oct 3, 2007)

Hi This is the original "Old Flat Head", but 10 year old PC crashed and I got a new one but lost a lot of info including my PFF Call Sign Oldflathead. I am learning :whistling: 

The purpose of this post is to find some helpers. My 2 college helpers got full time jobs for the summer, one as a lifeguard at city swimming pools :thumbup: I warned him about all those pretty girls:thumbup: in bikinis who would try to take advantage of him:shifty:

Anyway, I need help working on boats at my dock; cleaning inside & out, gel coat rubbing out and waxing, teak treatment, cleaning engine rooms, etc 

I have 9 Perkins 4.108's, Detroit Diesel 4-53 & one old flat head Palmer P-60. Need someone to clean,de-grease, prep for rebuild. We will teach, but desire someone who knows a spark plug from a diesel fuel injector.

These will be sub-contractor positions, paid cash $10 hourly to start. Flexible time & hours, start when you get here and stop when you leave. You may work any day but Sunday

Reply, PM, Email [email protected] or text 850-572-1225 Please don't call as I am hard of hearing. Location NW Bayou Chico

Tom


----------



## Realtor (Oct 1, 2007)

Hello Tom!


----------



## Jason (Oct 2, 2007)

Tom you need to write this stuff down I reckon.... PM me all your info again and we'll get ya back in again...


----------



## PompNewbie (Oct 1, 2007)

Hey Tom!
I should send my youngest to you.. Be good for him to learn. He took apart a friend's lawnmower and got it running twice lol. 

Sent from my moto e5 cruise using Tapatalk


----------



## oldflathead (Oct 3, 2007)

DELETE this thread


Thank You


----------



## oldflathead (Oct 3, 2007)

oldflathead said:


> Thank You
> I need 2 helpers for a couple of days. I need to set 3 pilings & complete repair on 30 feet of dock, next door at 303 Edgewater. I will train you plus pay cash. Amount hourly $$ depends on experience, willingness to WORK, attitude, SMILE & be HAPPY. NO Smokers or drug abusers. 850-5seven two 12(Jesus Birth date)


----------

